# Help make my older F150 utility truck look more professional



## dray (Nov 9, 2014)

Hello I am starting up an overhead door service and installation and i want the appearance/first impression to be as good as possible. I want to make my truck look a little better but im not sure what to do with it. I like how handy the ladder rack is but im not sure if i like the look of it how it is.. can't really decide if thats whats throwing me off or what. I have thought about removing it and putting flat:thumbup: open up boxes on top the utility sides. Maybe keeping it and painting it a different color? I really dont know what to do with it. Help me make this truck look proffesional. Thanks guys i appreciate it


----------



## Bummie (May 11, 2007)

Put some cool graphics on it!! The rack is perfect for caring ladders and your hardware. I'd leave it alone.


----------



## chris klee (Feb 5, 2008)

for what your going to be doing that set up is perfect. give the ladder rack a new coat of black paint and clean the truck up real nice and get some lettering on it. otherwise its a nice looking truck :thumbsup:


----------



## Home wood (Mar 8, 2014)

chris klee said:


> for what your going to be doing that set up is perfect. give the ladder rack a new coat of black paint and clean the truck up real nice and get some lettering on it. otherwise its a nice looking truck :thumbsup:


X2
It looks the part bang on.
It speaks I'm serious about my work. I'm not fancy but I get the job done.
Just get some lettering so every one knows who drive that overhead door truck.:thumbup:


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

It looks like the truck version of my van. Nothing wrong with it.

I agree that I would put cut vinyl on both sides of the body and maybe on the tailgate. It's inexpensive, removable and it will make people a little more comfortable when you drive slowly through their neighborhood.


----------



## Agility (Nov 29, 2013)

Looks like a great truck! How does it sound? I agree with lettering it, or at least a fresh paint job, but I'd be more concerned with how it sounds when you pull up to and away from your client's homes. Sometimes you can just hear an old junker coming down the street. Maybe if it was painted or lettered, it wouldn't make a difference. I would definitely keep the rack and just give it a fresh coat of paint.


----------



## brickhook (May 8, 2012)

I agree with everyone else here. You need your ladder rack, so just give the rack a fresh coat of paint . Get it lettered by a local sign shop, and you're in business! :thumbsup:

Good luck with your new business.


----------



## tedanderson (May 19, 2010)

I think that after you get it lettered, you should leave well enough alone. But in case you were interested in other colors, here are some ideas.


----------



## dray (Nov 9, 2014)

Hey Teanderson thats cool what did you use to do that? I doubt i will be able to fund a new paint job but could you do like a metallic gray color? and thanks everyone for all the advice, the truck runs and sounds like a top though! it was a roto rooter plumbing truck and it was kept inside and periodically maintained. It has 175k miles with a newer transmission. runs great and hardly any rust.. the boxes are completely sealed and solid. I wanted something newer but this was a good find and too good of a deal to pass up. definitely going to get some lettering done though. Probably on the middle tool box since the mirror arms cover the doors.. what do you guys think?


----------



## Agility (Nov 29, 2013)

dray said:


> definitely going to get some lettering done though. Probably on the middle tool box since the mirror arms cover the doors.. what do you guys think?


The middle box would be a great place for your company name and contact information, you could also list the services you provide on one of the tall boxes next to that. You can also have your lettering put across all the boxes so the type is much larger and legible from further away.


----------



## SouthonBeach (Oct 18, 2012)

Keep the rack for what you're doing IMO. Touch up any rust. Letter it up. 
And make sure it's not leaking anything. 

Oil spots on customers driveways are a bad way to be remembered by.


----------



## tedanderson (May 19, 2010)

dray said:


> Hey Teanderson thats cool what did you use to do that? I doubt i will be able to fund a new paint job but could you do like a metallic gray color?


Photoshop. I am not that good at doing metallic colors yet but I will one day. 

But I can give you the "slammed" look.. I'm sure this wouldn't go over well with your customers though. :laughing:


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

If you really want to make it look much better here is what I would do, and always do on my own vehicles.

Step 1 order this http://www.autogeek.net/finish-kare-paint-cleaning-system.html

Step 2 order this http://www.griotsgarage.com/product/griots+garage+random+orbital.do

Order 3 or 4 of the orange pads http://www.autogeek.net/vcpad.html

you could use Megs ultimate compound found at Auto Zone (would be the easiest to use for you) 

Pick up a white pad and use Megs ultimate swirl remover if you want a little more sparkle. 

Finsh with Megs ultimate paste or liquid wax(for the sake of simplicity)

Keep your glass clean, and dress your tires. Some chrome polish would clean up the wheels a bit. 

If you dont want to use the decon wash you could do a clay bar treatment after youve washed it twice. (Google it)

There is nothing you can do to a truck with dull paint that hasnt seen a sparkle in 10 years to make it more presentable until you shine it up - imo.


----------



## oktex56 (Dec 30, 2011)

Agree with the polish thing.

Simple clean legible at 50' or more lettering stating business name,etc. 

One more thing I found which will help you make it last is invest in some 250 leaf springs and coils in the front.

Too much load for a 150 chassis and suspension. 

K and n air filter and cat back muffler will get you about 2 mpg as well.


----------



## Pearce Services (Nov 21, 2005)

Get your name and phone number on there, and if you have a website that too.

Ask your suppliers for large stickers from vendors and lay them out on your truck, Liftmaster, Genie, Wayne Dalton etc, stickers placed nicely throughout, will give the look of a wrap for cheap money

Try Sign11.com for lettering


----------



## tedanderson (May 19, 2010)

> Ask your suppliers for large stickers from vendors and lay them out on your truck, Liftmaster, Genie, Wayne Dalton etc, stickers placed nicely throughout, will give the look of a wrap for cheap money.


That's one of the best ideas that I've seen in a long time! :thumbsup: It's one of those things that we just don't think to take advantage of.


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

The best garage door guy I ever knew drove much uglier vehicle than yours. Most prompt, best price, best quality and service. Get it lettered and keep it clean and be really good at what you do and you'll do great.


----------

